# La langue de bois



## Corsicum

Parler la langue de bois :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langue_de_bois
Grazie


----------



## Pinairun

Corsicum said:


> Parler la langue de bois :
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langue_de_bois
> Grazie


 
Je ne comprends pas ce que vous voulez dire.
Pour en savoir plus: la langue xiloglotte.


----------



## Huginn

Je connaissais déjà cette expression typiquement française, on l'entend assez souvent dans le monde de la politique. 
Et bien, j'ai eu beau chercher un équivalent en Italien, j'ai rien trouvé! 
Je crois qu'il n'y a rien de tel dans notre langue..ce qui s'approche le plus de la version originale quand on parle de quelqu'un qui "parle la langue de bois" c'est peut-être "_abile parolaio_", beaucoup moins courant par rapport à la tournure française mais restant fidèle au sens de départ quand même.
Il y a aussi d'autres synonymes qui toutefois s'appliqueraient mieux à des marchands ambulants, des conteurs voire de faux clairvoyants plutôt qu'à des politiciens, il me vient à l'esprit par exemple "_ciarlatano_", "_parla-parla_", "_quaqquaraqquà_", "_fanfarone_" et j'en passe!


----------



## itka

La "langue de bois" est une expression _française_ (une création française) destinée à l'origine à caractériser le discours totalitaire. 
Dans les autres langues, cette expression est traduite (lorsqu'elle l'est) mot à mot : _lingua di legno_ en italien.


----------



## duchevreuil

So che _langue de bois_, inteso nel senso di 'linguaggio fisso della propaganda politica', spesso viene tradotto con _politichese_.


----------



## Corsicum

*Pinairun :* Merci pour le lien, je recherche l’expression en Italien

*Huginn :* Merci cela me donne une bonne idée de ce qui se dit.
Oui tous ces termes correspondent assez bien mais ils ne sont peut être pas assez technocratiques et intellectuels comme aussi_ : _chiacchiera, parlantina, scilinguagnolo,
On pourrait imaginer : _Siloglossa ,_ mais il ne peut s’adresser qu’a un auditoire d’intellectuels qui connaissent assez bien le Français !Je n’ai rien retrouvé sur cette piste ?

Il me semble que _retorica _pourrait faire l’affaire en Italien comme en Français d’ailleurs sachant que l’expression commence à être un peu usée ?
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retorica
On pourrait associer ce terme avec le nom d’un animal qui symbolise l’obéissance des masses populaires ou autre, par exemple les moutons : _pecure_
Même si l’expression n’est pas connue il est probable qu’elle soit comprise par le milieu intellectuel que l’on veut discréditer et déstabiliser, même dans d’autres langues, par exemple : 
_L’alta retorica politica delle pecore ? / La retorica della falsificazione ?_
_Le langage de la haute rhétorique politicienne pour les moutons = langue de bois _

Un autre animal serait interessant _: le singe ?_
Quelle est la notoriété du _singe_ dans les discours politiques ?
 
Edit ajout, vu aussi :
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/langue%20de%20bois


----------



## matoupaschat

Guarda qui : http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politichese


----------



## Huginn

Corsicum said:


> Il me semble que _retorica _pourrait faire l’affaire en Italien comme en Français d’ailleurs sachant que l’expression commence à être un peu usée?



A vrai dire c'est le mot qu'on entend le plus dans la politique mais ce n'est pas de la langue de bois à mon avis. 
Par exemple on entend souvent parler de "retorica" entre invités dans les émissions télé, pas forcément en politique.
Peut-etre que "_demagogia_" pourrait marcher mieux dans le domaine politique. 




Corsicum said:


> _Le langage de la haute rhétorique politicienne pour les moutons = langue de bois _


 

_Linguaggio di alta retorica per "pecoroni"_. 

Je rajouterais aussi:

- _Demagogia per l'elettorato medio_.
- _Populismo per attrarre (a sé) le grandi masse_.




Corsicum said:


> Un autre animal serait interessant _: le singe ?_
> Quelle est la notoriété du _singe_ dans les discours politiques ?



Aucun rapport entre le singe et la politique.


----------



## Corsicum

*Itka, duchevreuil* Votre avis est très intéressant, désolé, j’étais déphasé par rapport à vos deux réponses, je n’avais pas vu vos messages avant de poster le dernier.

Tout cela est bien croustillant, merci à tous *Itka, duchevreuil, **matoupaschat et Huginn*
J’aime beaucoup « _Linguaggio di alta retorica per "pecoroni"_. .._Populismo per attrarre _» et _Politichese_, en fait le choix dépendra comme bien souvent du contexte.

Grazie mille a tutti


----------



## underhouse

Dopo aver letto la definizione di wikipedia, ho immediatamente pensato anch'io a "politichese".

Poi, ripensandoci, "politichese", ovvero il linguaggio astruso della politica affinché chi ascolta non capisca nulla, ha una sfumatura negativa che "langue de bois" sembra non avere o, almeno, le finalità della cripticità/ermeticità del linguaggio sembrano essere diverse.

Forse, tradurrei con "linguaggio della diplomazia", o, in modo più colloquiale, "diplomatichese".


----------



## duchevreuil

La _langue de bois_ dovrebbe essere intimamente connesso con il linguaggio politicamente corretto, o sbaglio?


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, selon la définition cela ressemble mais c’est au niveau d’une stratégie générale propre à un mode de penser, une conformité à un modéle, alors que _politichese _est une technique de la rhétorique qui peut être utilisée à tous moments par n’importe quel courrant de penser indépendamment des convictions politiques. Merci de me corriger si je fais une erreur d'interprétation.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politicamente_corretto

Voir des exemples dans le domaine économique :
_Politicamente corretto = politiquement correcte_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lng1=it,fr&lang=&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=452398:cs&page=1&hwords=politicamente+corretto%7E
_Non crede sia opportuno e politicamente corretto chiedere = Ne juge-t-elle pas opportun ou politiquement correct de viser _
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...3176:cs&page=1&hwords=politicamente+corretto~

Autres exemples avec _rhétorique_ :
_Della retorica universalistica dell'"esperienza della guerra vissuta dalle donne", = la rhétorique universaliste sur"'l'expérience des femmes en temps de guerre"_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...l,sv,&val=491920:cs&page=1&hwords=rhetorique~ _
_Tuttavia, alle parole non sempre fanno riscontro i fatti = Un écart subsiste néanmoins entre la rhétorique et la réalité_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...l,sv,&val=470410:cs&page=1&hwords=rhetorique~_
__ 
Grazie


----------



## Nadieuse

Perdonatemi se mi infilo in questa discussione senza aver letto quanto è stato detto finora.
Se ho ben capito Corsicum ha bisogno di tradurre in italiano "langue de bois".
Mi chiedo perché non ci hai mostrato il contesto: non c'è?
Perché mi sento di affermare che in italiano non si possa trovare un'unica, generica traduzione.
Ho letto qualche esempio nel link di wikipedia e secondo questi esempi risulta che parlare in questo modo significa dire tante parole vuote, che è in effetti ciò che riescono a fare sempre bene i politici, per vizio o per necessità, cioè dire molto senza dire niente, rimanere sempre sul generico e mai entrare nello specifico.
Il politichese è piuttosto quando si usano parole _difficili_ che impediscono di comprendere a chi non è avvezzo a un certo modo di esprimersi in politica, mentre gli esempi che dicevo riflettevano il modo, sempre dei politici, di riuscire a tenere un discorso che dura ore, seppur usando parole _semplici_, senza dire alla fin fine niente di concreto.
Ad ogni modo tutto queste considerazioni si fermano al mondo della politica.
Si usa "langue de bois" anche in altri contesti? Perché se sì bisognerebbe avere, appunto, il contesto di volta in volta.
Dammi un contesto e ti troverò una traduzione!
P.S.ersonalmente credo che "lingua di legno" ad un italiano possa risultare intuibile ma non del tutto comprensibile.
Certo, come "avere le gambe di legno" significa far fatica a camminare ad esempio perché si ha dolore o gonfiore, allo stesso modo una "lingua di legno" si può intuire che sia difficile da comprendere, ma non è un'espressione usata correntemente.

Spero, nella mia concretezza, di essere stata utile alle tue necessità,
ciao 
Nadieuse


----------



## duchevreuil

Nadieuse said:


> Dammi un contesto e ti troverò una traduzione!



Grazie per il tuo apporto alla discussione, molto utile ed intressante. Io da parte mia ti posso dare un esempio di contesto, preso dal libro _L'inspecteur se met à table_ de Pascal Remy (ex ispettore alla _Guida Michelin_):

"_La communication du _Guide_ est caractérisée par sa *langue de bois* qui fait le désespoir des échotiers. À tel point que chaque fois qu'un directeur du _Guide_ parle, les stylos se referment. Le _Guide_ veut rester au-dessus du lot. Il ne souhaite surtout pas entrer dans la polémique et n'a qu'un seul souhait : avoir la paix et établir autour de lui ce silence qui fait le ciment de ses décisions._"

In questo caso, come tradurresti "langue de bois" in italiano?


----------



## matoupaschat

duchevreuil said:


> Grazie per il tuo apporto alla discussione, molto utile ed intressante. Io da parte mia ti posso dare un esempio di contesto, preso dal libro _L'inspecteur se met à table_ de Pascal Remy (ex ispettore alla _Guida Michelin_):
> 
> "_La communication du _Guide_ est caractérisée par sa *langue de bois* qui fait le désespoir des échotiers. À tel point que chaque fois qu'un directeur du _Guide_ parle, les stylos se referment. Le _Guide_ veut rester au-dessus du lot. Il ne souhaite surtout pas entrer dans la polémique et n'a qu'un seul souhait : avoir la paix et établir autour de lui ce silence qui fait le ciment de ses décisions._"
> 
> In questo caso, come tradurresti "langue de bois" in italiano?


 
Se posso dire la mia, in questa accezione, proporrei "il blackout" o "l'oscuramento".
Sarebbe anche possibile parlare "della mancata comunicazione della Guida, che manda in disperazione i giornalisti/cronisti/articolisti"


----------



## duchevreuil

En suédois, on parle parfois de "langue des figues". C'était, à l'origine, une langue secrète consistant à diviser les mots à partir de la première voyelle accentuée, préfixer la seconde partie de l'affixe _fi-_, tout en plaçant le résultat en tête, suffixant la première partie de l'affixe _-kon_.

Par exemple : le mot _kaffe_ ('café) est divisé en _ka_- et -_ffe_, _fi_- et -_kon _sont ensuite affixés, donnant pour résultat *fiffke kakon*. Ainsi, chaque mot en donne au moins deux.

Au sens figuré, "langue des figues", en suédois, signifie 'jargon des experts difficile à comprendre'.

D'ailleurs, le concept de la _langue de bois_ me fait penser au _Novlangue_ de George Orwell : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novlangue


----------



## Corsicum

Nadieuse said:


> Spero, nella mia concretezza, di essere stata utile alle tue necessità,


*Merci beaucoup pour tes remarques*



duchevreuil said:


> "_La communication du _Guide_ est caractérisée par sa *langue de bois* qui fait le désespoir des échotiers._


Dans ce cas si ce n’est pas trop fort ou si ça passe littéralement en Italien, on pourrait être tentè par :
_L’art du silence/ l’art de l’occultation / La rhétorique du silence / La rhétorique de l’occultation_
_L’arte del silenzio / l’arte dell’occutalmento / La retorica del silenzio / La retorica dell’ occultamento _


----------



## itka

Duchevreuil, il existe en français plusieurs modèles de "langues des figues". Ça ne s'appelle pas comme ça, la plus connue est l'argot des bouchers (le loucherbem) mais je ne veux pas en parler ici, ce n'est pas le sujet. Simplement signaler que ça n'a aucun rapport avec la _langue de bois_.

Personnellement, toutes les propositions qui ont été faites, bien qu'intéressantes, ne me semblent pas rendre l'idée de ce qu'est la _langue de bois_ ou ne la rendre que partiellement.
Je trouverais plus fidèle de garder les mots français (ou de les traduire mot à mot) et d'adjoindre une note précisant le sens exact de cette notion qui n'a pas l'air d'exister dans les autres langues.


----------



## Corsicum

Nadieuse said:


> Il politichese è piuttosto quando si usano parole _difficili_ che impediscono di comprendere


*Quand c’est involontaire et inconscient, c’est un langage de technocrate mais ce n’est pas de la langue de bois au sens strict. Ils ont l'impression de donner de l'information et ils en donnent.*



itka said:


> Je trouverais plus fidèle de garder les mots français (ou de les traduire mot à mot) et d'adjoindre une note précisant le sens exact de cette notion qui n'a pas l'air d'exister dans les autres langues.


*Effectivement dans ce cas garder l’original en l’explicitant, car dans toutes les langues* : _Etre un expert en langue de bois_ *c’est savoir ne rien dire du tout, ne rien divulguer tout en parlant beaucoup.*
C’est la langue de Machiavel ?


----------



## itka

> C’est la langue de Machiavel ?


Je ne dirais pas ça : ce serait faire beaucoup trop d'honneur à la langue de bois que de lui supposer une démarche aussi organisée en vue d'une finalité précise de conquête du pouvoir !
Pour moi, cette "langue" n'est rien d'autre qu'une enflure, une déformation de la langue naturelle, qui n'a d'autre but que de masquer le vide de la pensée et permettre à des fantoches de faire illusion quant à leurs capacités réelles...


----------



## Nadieuse

Rieccomi!
Io vi lascio discorrere sulle sfumature del francese e mi concentro piuttosto sulla resa in italiano, lavorando sulla citazione di Pascal Remy di Duchevreuil.
 
Duchevreuil, adesso è possibile che io sia condizionata dal post di matoupaschat, ma mi trovo d’accordo sulla sfera di significato, vale a dire l’oscurità! Infatti in questo contesto io potrei tradurre ad esempio:
- il modo di comunicare della Guida è un linguaggio oscuro…
- la comunicazione (o «la comunicativa»? bah, dovrei andare a controllare) della Guida è caratterizzata da un’oscuro modo di esprimersi
ma qui anche:
- …caratterizzata da un linguaggio legnoso che…
in questo particolare ambito infatti, richiamerebbe certi cibi, che per la durezza delle loro fibre alla masticazione o al taglio vengono definiti appunto «legnosi» in italiano: sarebbe un giochetto di parole niente male!
si potrebbe poi già esplicitare la conseguenza di un tal modo di esprimersi, cioè la difficoltà di comprensione, dicendo:
- …caratterizzata da una lingua ostica / astrusa che fa disperare…
Certo volendo si potrebbe anche rimestare un po’ il tutto e tirare fuori cose nuove, come:
- Il linguaggio incomprensibile della Guida ne caratterizza gli aspetti comunicativi e porta alla disperazione i…
- La Guida si esprime con un gergo esclusivo che ne caratterizza la comunicazione…
ma traduzioni così libere sarebbero da rileggere e soppesare con attenzione.
Oppure più nello specifico, leggendosi un po’ la Guida per capire bene l’ottusità di questo linguaggio, si potrebbe poi decretare (coi piedi di piombo) di usare gli aggettivi specifici che descrivono come è effettivamente questa lingua, quindi ad esempio (le definizioni le sto inventando di sana pianta, non ho sufficientemente presente una Guida Michelin e il suo linguaggio):
- …caratterizzata da un linguaggio pedante / ridondante / troppo tecnico / troppo scarno / riduttivo / settoriale /  … e via dicendo
ma troverei questa scelta alquanto pericolosa ed essendo molto poco fedele al testo d’origine sarebbe da usarsi solo per vera necessità o se si è moooolto certi di non scrivere castronate (leggi: stupidate ;>)
E infine mi piace il «linguaggio dei tecnocrati» di cui parla Corsicum, anche questo si potrebbe ben sfruttare.
 
Devo dire che in questo testo le possibilità sono proprio tante! Ragionandoci ancora su se ne potrebbero trovare probabilmente diverse altre! 
 
Dopo aver dunque un po’ letto voi e un po’ ragionato da me, sono sempre più convinta che non possa esistere UNA traduzione in italiano per «langue de bois». Da buon traduttore allenato alle mille possibili soluzioni, va invece  trovata di volta in volta la maniera più adatta per esprimere quello che ad ogni modo è un linguaggio di sicuro né scorrevole né intuitivo. 
 
Peccato che il tempo tiranno non mi permette di approfondire tutti gli input che arrivano da questo forum, sono davvero interessanti!
Ciao a tutti,
Nadieuse


----------



## Nadieuse

duchevreuil said:


> La _langue de bois_ dovrebbe essere intimamente connesso con il linguaggio politicamente corretto, o sbaglio?


 
Un'ultima cosa, scorrevo indietro a vedere i post e ho visto questo di Duchevreuil che parlava del linguaggio politicamente corretto, così vorrei chiarire.

Intanto diciamo che in italiano quasi quasi si usa dire più «politically correct» in inglese che «politicamente corretto», ma si sa che per gli italiani "inglesizzare fa figo".

Ora, parlare politicamente corretto, quale che sia l'ambito, significa esprimersi in modo da non offendere mai l'interlocutore. 
Quindi, ad esempio, se dentro di te vorresti dire a qualcuno «Alza i tacchi e vai a farti un giro che qui ne ho abbastanza della tua presenza», scegli invece di dire «Potresti per favore lasciarmi solo per un po' che devo vedere alcune cose con un calma?».
Io personalmente trovo che siano sbagliati entrambi gli approcci: il primo cerca il litigio, il secondo è falso. C'è modo di dire la verità senza offendere!

Tornando alla «langue de bois», invece, _la si potrebbe usare_ per esprimersi in modo politicamente corretto.

Ciao di nuovo,
Nadieuse


----------



## Corsicum

Les significations dépendent très souvent du registre, suivant que l’on fasse allusion à des discours de ministres ou d’une démarche publicitaire et commerciale. L’expression imagée suivante me parle beaucoup, je voudrais savoir si elle est éloignée de notre sujet ou non ? 
_Fiumi di retorica* / *fiumi di parole_
On entend même le bruit du fleuve qui empêche toute compréhension, qui emporte tout sur son passage ? on est noyé.

Edit ajout :
Voir aussi ici :
http://civati.splinder.com/archive/2008-01
_« Il secondo aspetto è ancora più interessante, e mi riferisco al superamento, spesso eccessivo e invero un po' troppo gagliardo, della «langue de bois», che da noi sarebbe il politichese, ma che in francesce *è una vera e propria figura retorica* che potrebbe ricordare un modo di argomentare tipo «blabla per dire tutto e non dire niente». »_


*Edit ajout :*



itka said:


> Je ne dirais pas ça : ce serait faire beaucoup trop d'honneur à la langue de bois que de lui supposer une démarche aussi organisée en vue d'une finalité précise de conquête du pouvoir !


D’accord mais c’est tout de même cette langue que l’on enseigne à l’ENA et sciences po.
Voir le logotype de sciences po : _incluant le *lion et le renard*, symboles de l'activité politique chez Machiavel_
 
*"Savoir être renard et lion"*


----------



## matoupaschat

_La communication du _Guide_ est caractérisée par sa *langue de bois* qui fait le désespoir des échotiers. À tel point que chaque fois qu'un directeur du _Guide_ parle, les stylos se referment. Le _Guide_ veut rester au-dessus du lot. Il ne souhaite surtout pas entrer dans la polémique et n'a qu'un seul souhait : avoir la paix et établir autour de lui ce silence qui fait le ciment de ses décisions._"
​Scusate se torno ancora sul brano proposto da duchevreuil, (che a me interessa moltissimo, perché mera traduzione) per far notare a Nadieuse che la comunicazione di cui si parla qui non è, secondo me, la stessa parlantina della Guida, bensì lo scambio d'informazioni tra direttore della Guida e giornalisti, ma non ne sono del tutto sicuro . Proprio per questo avevo proposto "oscuramento o blackout", che può applicarsi sia alla corrente che non passa tra Guida e stampa, sia al linguaggio convenzionale, più o meno criptato, usato nel libro .
Tanti saluti dal Belgio .


----------



## duchevreuil

itka said:


> Duchevreuil, il existe en français plusieurs modèles de "langues des figues". Ça ne s'appelle pas comme ça, la plus connue est l'argot des bouchers (le loucherbem) mais je ne veux pas en parler ici, ce n'est pas le sujet. Simplement signaler que ça n'a aucun rapport avec la _langue de bois_.



Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que la soi-disant "langue des figues", dans son sens figuré de 'jargon des experts difficile à comprendre', me fait penser, comme les langues secrètes en général, à la langue de bois, pour la simple raison que, dans les deux cas, il s'agit d'une altération de la langue visant à rendre la compréhension plus difficile à ceux qui l'écoutent.

J'ai peut-être été peu clair, pardon.


----------



## Nadieuse

Oh quanta carne al fuoco intorno a questa langue de bois!
 
Corsicum,
devo ammettere che spesso fatico a seguire i tuoi ragionamenti, ma se ho ben capito adesso chiedi se «fiumi di retorica» e «fiumi di parole» hanno attinenza con la langue de bois.
Dunque, 
- fiumi di parole
è molto semplice e piuttosto usata, come espressione. Sta ad indicare una quantità esorbitante di parole dette. Forse anche scritte, ma credo più solitamente dette.
Non ha accezione necessariamente negativa, sebbene forse la si usi più spesso per criticare qualcuno che parla troppo. Si potrebbe infatti anche trovare in un contesto come «Fiumi di parole uscivano dalle sue labbra tanto era l’entusiasmo per quella giornata passata con lui», dove è chiaro che la frenesia di raccontare gli eventi di una bella giornata ha dato come risultato un lungo e incalzante racconto, ma che può essere tutto tranne che negativo.
- fiumi di retorica
potrei dire, senza troppa certezza, che vive sulla falsa riga di «fiumi di parole», cioè ne è stata copiata la forma per indicare che in un determinato discorso viene usata una grandissima quantità di retorica.
Avendo però il termine «retorica», acquisito un significato spregiativo ai giorni nostri (http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/R/retorica.shtml), usare tanta retorica significherà sicuramente usarne troppa.
In definitiva direi quindi che «fiumi di parole» nulla ha a che vedere con la «langue de bois» essendo solo un modo per sottolineare una quantità e non una qualità, mentre «fiumi di retorica» si potrebbe usare, con «retorica» come traduzione di «langue de bois», per indicare che è stata usata troppa «langue de bois» in un certo frangente. 
 
Matoupaschat,
ops…non avevo colto. Adesso che mi ci fai riflettere, può essere, sì. Io mi sarei aspettata qualcosa come «La communication autour (??) du Guide» (o altra terminologia più esatta), per un significato come quello che mi dici, mentre pensavo che «_sa_ langue de bois» fosse sufficiente per definire che si intende il testo della Guida. Così cambierebbe tutto! Però ancora non ci vedo «blackout» o «oscuramento» usati così come sono. 
Ci vorrebbe di costruire la frase in italiano e lavorarci su, ma direi che, anche se con la traduzione sbagliata in quanto tale, abbiamo già detto molto ai fini della discussione e possiamo anche fermarci qui e non tentare ulteriormente di tradurre questo trafiletto che è stato comunque un buono spunto per ipotesi varie. 
 
E chiudo con un aneddoto personale. 
Negli intensi anni di università mi è capitato anche qualche esame di economia. Io detesto la materia, ma il mio professore sapeva renderla piacevole, così era una difficoltà sormontabile. C’è stato però un anno in cui, sebbene non lo avessimo mai preso in mano, tra i libri da portare all’esame il prof ne aveva inserito uno che era tutto una langue de bois! E poiché io mi rifiuto di studiare qualcosa che non capisco, per la prima volta nella mia carriera scolastica ho deciso fermamente che non avrei mai nemmeno continuato la lettura di quel saggio, dopo i tentativi “a campione”, una pagina là e una pagina qua, figuratevi mettermi a studiarlo. Beh, meno male che non mi ha chiesto un’unghia di quel testo, perché se così fosse stato l’esame non lo avrei passato, altro che prendere 28/30! 
 
Buona serata,
Nadieuse


----------



## Huginn

Euh..je me trompe ou on s'est un peu égarés ici!? 
Alors, étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de traduction directe et que jusqu'à présent on a pas encore trouvé un équivalent satisfaisant en italien, je pense qu'il faut s'approcher autant que possible du sens original en utilisant le moindre nombre de mots ou à la rigueur, si ça sonne trop forcé,  garder l'expression en français. 
Voici donc d'autres propositions qui pourraient faire l'affaire:

- _linguaggio retorico e ampolloso_

- _dialettica vacua e ridondante_


Par ailleurs, en tout relisant on dirait que je me débrouille pas mal non plus dans la langue de bois!  Je m'en excuse..


----------

